# Animal Pak Mystery Model???



## Icy-Dice (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know the huge bodybuilder that poses for Animal Pak on the Muscle and Fitness magazine? thank you for any comments.


----------



## Spud (Oct 21, 2006)

Wrath


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 21, 2006)

what does Wrath mean?


----------



## Spud (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats his "name". They don't reveal his true identity.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

Alexander Federov?


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for comments mates


----------



## Spud (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.animalpak.com/journey/week.cfm?week=10 is Wrath.
http://body.builder.hu/imagebank/starprofile/Alexander_Fedorov.jpg is Ferderov

They look different. I think Wrath looks Eastern European as well, but not quite so far east,.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 22, 2006)

I watched his Animal Pak Trailer video...he looks Frickin Nuts!


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

RexStunnahH said:


> I watched his Animal Pak Trailer video...he looks Frickin Nuts!



Please post the link, I love the Animal adverts, so inspirational

x
x
x

T


----------



## Spud (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.animalpak.com/html/article_details.cfm?ID=342

has a trailer for the upcoming DVD


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 22, 2006)

That guy is a beast.  Looks awesome.

Here's a quote they have up on the site, under the Animal M-stack:



> ???I don't need bullshit supplements out there for those 110 lb. guys... I just need hardcore stuff that works. *I'm a hardgainer*. Not the strongest man in the gym, but I hold my own. *I'm 5'8" at 230 lb. with 18" arms*. M-Stak helped me put on more mass and train like an animal in the gym. You guys keep up the good work and I"ll train my balls off in the gym and spread the word of Animal to everyone who asks me."
> - K. Ly, San Francisco, CA


----------



## Spud (Oct 23, 2006)

HSMichael said:


> That guy is a beast.  Looks awesome.
> 
> Here's a quote they have up on the site, under the Animal M-stack:



I don't get it


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 23, 2006)

This guy is amazing man!!!! I cant believe he aint in the IFBB. You seen hes vascularity? Damn.


----------



## bradsonger (Oct 30, 2006)

*His Real Name/Photos*

His name's Frank McGrath... I got his autograph on the  "4:27 AM... why am I here" poster @ the A. Classic in Columbus. He's as much of a freak in person as he is in the Journey log. 

http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/bodybuilding-forum/pictures-life-ifbb-pro-134245365.html


----------



## daives (Oct 27, 2008)

*Animal Pak Model*

*As the makeup artist for the Animal Pak ads, I can tell you that one of the models is indeed, Alexander Federov. The other model's name I believe is Frank McGrath,  the ads were shot by Brian Moss so you might stop by his website for addtional info*


----------



## PreMier (Oct 28, 2008)

the other one is trey brewer the phenom


----------

